# Super PID Speed Controller Info.



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone use a Super PID to control a 3-1/4HP. router motor?

According to their web site they say it's rated for up to a 2.5hp router (120V 1800W)
*USA/Canada/Mexico/Colombia/Venezuela 120v AC model; 1800W 120v AC (suits 15Amp routers, up to 2.5hp)*

But they also show info. on how to modify a 3-1/4hp. Porter Cable 7518?









All of the 3+hp routers I've seen sold here in the USA use a standard 15A 120V 2-prong plug that's ratted at 1800 watts max! Even the Triton TRA001 uses the 15A 2-prong plug & they claim it's a 2400W motor?

I sent them several e-mails, But they never got back?

Doug


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

the last time i looked into a speed controller for our two 7518's, is that the onboard soft start circuit would have to be disabled because they didn't play well together. don't know if they were pid or not...

i think there was a fella on utube who worked out speed conctrol with the pc7518.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Here is some info I received a while back from super PID:
I never got around to doing this to my 7518 or was it 7519?! I ended up
removing the soft start and using a harborfrieght speed control.
It works but way clunky & not reliable. Anyhoos......

Super-PID is universally compatible with all the routers available on
the market, once the router internal speed control and/or soft-start are
disabled.

Attached are some photos showing the router modifications and some
examples for the RPM sensor setup.

Router mod for your PC 7518/7519 is very easy; remove the top cover,
slide out the PCB, and then solder join all 3-legs of the router triac
together with pre-soldered wire. Pre-solder the end of a 12 inch or so
length of wire solder to one triac leg, then the second triac leg, cut
to length. Then solder join the third triac leg and cut wire end to length.


Attached are some photos of the 7518, sorry no pics of 7519.

It appears the 7519 also has a module/circuit board with the triac.
See pdf attached. If you can access the three legs of the triac on the
circuit board solder them together. If the module is sealed or if you
want to remove the entire module, remove the module and also remove
the blue wire and then join the black wires together.

Hope this helps.


We are available anytime for questions or support with this mod. Best
of luck with it.

----------------
General instructions - router modification;

Routers WITHOUT a soft-start feature may have the option to set the
speed switch to full-speed, so then no router mod is required.

There are basically two methods to disable the router electronics (the
router internal speed control and the 'soft-start' feature);

(1) The easiest is to solder join all 3 legs of the router triac
together (see attached photos). If the router triac is accessible this
is quickest.

(2) The other method is when the router triac is enclosed within a
sealed module. In this case the module needs to be disconnected and/or
removed.

With the module (typically 3 wires go to the module) the basic procedure
is;
A. Remove/cut the THIN wire to the module (powers the module electronics).
B. Join the two THICK wires together. These thick wires take motor power
into and out from the module, join together to eliminate the module.
C. Make sure all the wires are safely insulated as needed.

We are available for tech support with confirming the module wires etc.
If you are not sure about which wires, please send a photo showing your
router module and the wiring.

There is also a lot of information contained within the Super-PID thread
on the CNCZone Forum. A 'search' of the thread may be helpful;

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/diy-c...pid_new_low-cost_router_speed_controller.html

The RPM sensor cable comes hard wired. However, our online order page
has jack plugs and sockets as an option for fast disconnect of the RPM
sensor;

www.SuperPID.com - Super-PID Products and Accessories Plugs
and Sockets

The user gallery shows a few similar, but different, options for fast
disconnect of the RPM sensor cable;

www.SuperPID.com - SuperPID-User-Gallery-CNC-builds-Router-Modifications.htm


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

..


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

TimPa said:


> the last time i looked into a speed controller for our two 7518's, is that the onboard soft start circuit would have to be disabled because they didn't play well together.


That's the reason the manufacture of the Super PID shows connecting the legs of the Triac together (above pic) to bypass the soft-start circuit.



TimPa said:


> I think there was a fella on utube who worked out speed control with the pc7518.


Yeah I've seen several videos on how to by-pass the soft-start, Which doesn't look that hard to do!

My confusion/question is whether or not, The 3-1/4hp routers will run ok with the Super PID?

Based on a standard 120v USA outlet (15amps X 120 volts = 1800 watts) which all the USA 3-1/4hp. routers have, The Super PID should work!

However if you go by the hp ratings of the Super PID (2-1/2hp.) And the hp. ratings by the router manufactures (3-1/4hp.) then the Super PID won't work? 

I realize there's a big marketing issue with the terms "Developed-HP" & "Peak-HP" Vs True HP.
I'm just trying to make sure whether or not the Super PID will work with the larger routers.

Doug


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

UglySign said:


> Super-PID is universally compatible with all the routers available on
> the market, once the router internal speed control and/or soft-start are
> disabled.


Thanks that clears everything up :thank_you2:

I tried to e-mail them several times, But I think my e-mail settings blocked any response.

Doug


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> Attached Images


Thanks for the drawings!

Here's another one I came across;








It's for the plunge version of the PC 7519 (single speed) router.

Doug


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

UglySign said:


> There is also a lot of information contained within the Super-PID thread
> on the CNCZone Forum. A 'search' of the thread may be helpful;


Thanks I'll have to check that out!

I don't have a CNC yet, But I've always wanted one! 

I'm currently planning out a router table/lift set-up with all the controls above the table.
I posted this in the CNC Routing Forum because I figured that more people here would know about the Super PID controller.

Doug


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

dwall174 said:


> That's the reason the manufacture of the Super PID shows connecting the legs of the Triac together (above pic) to bypass the soft-start circuit.
> 
> 
> Yeah I've seen several videos on how to by-pass the soft-start, Which doesn't look that hard to do!
> ...


Part of the confusion may be in the way that the HP is calculated. There several methods that manufacturers use, none of which are ethical in my opinion. They use them to make the product sound more impressive. The most reliable indicator of a routers power is the watts it uses. (Even better is output watts as opposed to input watts. That shows you how efficient the motor is.) No matter how many HP they say the router is it can't exceed the circuit rating without tripping the breaker. That's 1800 watts in North America. A horsepower equals 746 watts or about 2.4 HP for 1800 watts. That's the max your router can pull no matter what the maker is saying.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Part of the confusion may be in the way that the HP is calculated..


..


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Part of the confusion may be in the way that the HP is calculated. There several methods that manufacturers use, none of which are ethical in my opinion.


I agree with you on that, I don't thinks it's ethical either! 
As long as they can "Sell" you a product, I guess it's fine 

Here's an ARTICLE that explains a lot.

I like the authors quote!


> YOU CAN HANG A SIGN ON A PIG SAYING IT'S A HORSE...BUT IT'S STILL JUST A PIG.


Doug


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Doug I found a PDF if it helps any....

Some Technical Information along w/ some wiring diagrams

Toodles!


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

UglySign said:


> Doug I found a PDF if it helps any


Yeah that helps out, Thanks!
I had a parts diagram, But nothing showing the wiring.

Doug


----------



## timon2jkl (Jan 16, 2019)

My shop has 20amp circuits will that make a differences? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwall174 (Feb 15, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> No matter how many HP they say the router is it can't exceed the circuit rating without tripping the breaker.





timon2jkl said:


> My shop has 20amp circuits


Yeah mine to!



timon2jkl said:


> will that make a differences?


I was wondering that also!


Here in the US we can plug a 15amp rated tool into a 20amp outet, So a router like the Triton TRA001 which is claiming to have a 2400 watt 3-1/4hp. motor could possibly draw more power than the two prong 15amp rated plug. 










Doug


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

a 20A circuit will be more than adequate to run any 3 plus HP router...


----------

